# Char-griller top sealing pics....



## howufiga (Sep 25, 2008)

ok, my neighbor has a Char-broil Silver smoker.  I must say, his temperature control is MUCH better than my Char-griller smoking pro.  He can close up his dampers and the temperature will drop immediately.  open them and it rises pretty quickly.  

So i'm thnking of doing a charcoal basket, the dryer vent and then sealing the top.  Anyone have any pics or ideas on how to seal it?  I saw the one pic in the char-griller sticky, but that's all that I've seen.  I have searched around.  any pics would be appreciated.


----------



## fireguy (Sep 25, 2008)

Here is a few of my mods on sealing, ill post some others in a few!!!


----------



## fireguy (Sep 25, 2008)

And heres a few more of my basket and extra intake damper. Each smoker may be a little to a lot different in proformance, so after you seal the smoke chamber, you most likely will experiance some growing pains of learning it new capabilities.... I had a heck of a time getting the right TBS after mine, so I installed a extra damper, it helped, but am still messing with it. hope this helps, holler if you have any ?s


----------



## howufiga (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't have it in front of me, i'm at work.  Did you install that lip for the rope yourself, or does it come like that new from Char-griller?


----------



## fireguy (Sep 25, 2008)

I installed it with some angle, from menards, cut and painted. then I used rivets to attach, some have used bolts though. Just a tip: If your lid is as sprung as mine was... close the lid and install the lib flush to the lid, rather than going off the bottom lip, if that makes sence? it was pretty easy!


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 27, 2008)

Fireguy that is one sexy C/G!


----------



## coyote-1 (Sep 27, 2008)

I like the work you did on the extra intake damper, and if I find myself needing it I'd likely do that too.

But from a practical perspective, couldn't you just as easily crack open the ash drawer to get more oxygen?


----------



## itherrkr (Sep 27, 2008)

Fireguy,

Did you have to do anything different on the back piece?  Just wondering with the lid going up and down if any special mods were required on that piece.  Do you have a picture of that piece?

Kent


----------



## itherrkr (Oct 3, 2008)

I saw what fireguy did and it looked great.  I found a flat rope at my local grill/fireplace store and used that.  Still cannot figure out what to do on the back other than foil.  I apologize for the crappy pics, my cell phone camera sucks.  And my smoker is a mess.  Got a little cleaning to do tomorrow evening.







Will be testing it this weekend.  My wife will be gone, so I get to cook some stuff she does not like, ribs for one.  Supposed to windy too, so it will be a good test of the new seal.


----------



## joneser (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you just use Hi-Temp RTV to attach the rope to the lid. I'm going to be sealing mine up before the next burn. I like the flat seals. I'll have to keep an eye out for those. Nice work so far, let us know how it works for you.


----------



## coyote-1 (Oct 10, 2008)

Last night I assembled my new Smokin'Pro. I'll season it this weekend, and do a test smoke next weekend (using the charcoal tray as the baffle). It's officially a gift for my B'day next month, but I wanna do my Bday family meal on it so my wife pre-gifted it to me :)  The gifts from family will be the parts to modify it! Though I did already use the flex-aluminum to extend the chimney down to grate level.

Anyway, I found the front and back of the top fit great but the sides left large gaps. Out came the hammer (with wood buffer of course)....  I banged out the sides of the bottom and banged in the sides of the top. Took about 20 minutes. Now it's much closer to a good seal.

We'll see how it works real soon  :D


----------

